# A Glock hater's gotta hate this



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Old news, but relevant.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glock has earned a solid reputation of reliability. 
Doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

pic said:


> Glock has earned a solid reputation of reliability.
> Doesn't surprise me at all.


+1


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Solid pistol, My number one carry piece. I like the fact that the Glock 19 is manufactured in the United States as well.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My gen 3 G19 is my EDC. It is boring in it's consistent accuracy and reliability. It will shoot beyond my capabilities. 
"There are many like it, but this one is mine............"

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Glock is the Chameleon of the gun world. They are a tool, and a very useful one at that.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Glock would be an OK gun if it had a safety and a smooth trigger. My son recently bought a Ruger Security Nine, it has a safety and a better trigger than my 19. I may get rid of the 19 and get a Ruger.
I think Gaston is a heck of a salesman.....................................................


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pistol Pete said:


> Glock would be an OK gun if it had a safety and a smooth trigger. My son recently bought a Ruger Security Nine, it has a safety and a better trigger than my 19. I may get rid of the 19 and get a Ruger.
> I think Gaston is a heck of a salesman.....................................................


How does your trigger pull on the 19 ?

The glock has to be handled like a glock. Having No safety on the glock eliminates you having to sweep the safety. Safeties on a glock format creates a dangerous system. The holster becomes critical to a glocks safety.

Have You ever had a gun safety inadvertently switch on or off ?
An inadvertent switch of the safety can become a potential killer, a false sense of security with the glock type of action as in the ruger nine


----------



## gperdue4 (Sep 4, 2019)

Take that security nine apart and see if you can put it back togeather again. Your glock has a lot of safeties built in to it. I have been a gunsmith for over 35 years and in a couple of hours I can teach anyone how to be a good glock Smith. I don't buy it when you say a ruger trigger is better. I do buy the lack of knowledge that some one has about a trigger. You can with out replacing any parts make that Glock trigger smooth and crisp. 
Have a wonderful blessed day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I polished the contact points in my G19 and it improved the trigger a lot.
I installed a Ghost Evo Elite connector setup and it is really nice.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My two cents,
I don't necessarily need a crisp trigger, etc. 
What I need is a "knowing" trigger break. 
That's one of the things we have to learn on a new piece.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

My G19 trigger was no good when new, polished, still bad, replaced the trigger, connector and the piece that holds the connector, no good, ghost connector, no good, finally took it to GT Dist. where I bought it, he fiddled a while then took parts out of his display and put them in my gun, it's a lot better but still not smooth. As I said, I think Gaston is a heck of a salesman.
#9, I have had the safety turn off in my holster, was messed up from the factory, I replaced it. 
I'll carry a revolver or an FS92 with a 10LB pull without a safety but ain't gonna carrry a 1911 or a Glock with only a 4-1/2 to 5 lb pull without a manual safety. There's a reason they call it Glock Foot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pistol Pete said:


> My G19 trigger was no good when new, polished, still bad, replaced the trigger, connector and the piece that holds the connector, no good, ghost connector, no good, finally took it to GT Dist. where I bought it, he fiddled a while then took parts out of his display and put them in my gun, it's a lot better but still not smooth. As I said, I think Gaston is a heck of a salesman.
> #9, I have had the safety turn off in my holster, was messed up from the factory, I replaced it.
> I'll carry a revolver or an FS92 with a 10LB pull without a safety but ain't gonna carrry a 1911 or a Glock with only a 4-1/2 to 5 lb pull without a manual safety. There's a reason they call it Glock Foot.


I can agree about the Glock Foot reputation.
The Glock Foot reputation is not a fault of the firearm, I would blame the user for negligence, not being properly trained in the Glock user Format.

I would also point a finger at the LOCAL GUN STORES. They push out the glocks, then again I think to myself they're salesman. 
Buyer should or better know what they're buying.

I would still like to see a little more conscientiousness on the part of the gun stores. They are fully aware of a newbie gun buyer vs an experienced/educated gun handler of the Format


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pistol Pete said:


> My G19 trigger was no good when new, polished, still bad, replaced the trigger, connector and the piece that holds the connector, no good, ghost connector, no good, finally took it to GT Dist. where I bought it, he fiddled a while then took parts out of his display and put them in my gun, it's a lot better but still not smooth. As I said, I think Gaston is a heck of a salesman.
> #9, I have had the safety turn off in my holster, was messed up from the factory, I replaced it.
> I'll carry a revolver or an FS92 with a 10LB pull without a safety but ain't gonna carrry a 1911 or a Glock with only a 4-1/2 to 5 lb pull without a manual safety. There's a reason they call it Glock Foot.


What was the trigger doing that needed fixin?


----------



## TenMileHunter (Mar 4, 2017)

I installed a ZEV trigger in my G23. Tightened up my groups. About 3-1/2 lb. as I recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

With any gun you are the safety no matter what. I have glocks and guns with manual safeties. I treat them exactly the same. It is my job as a gun owner to keep my gun safe. If I have one in the chamber trigger is covered in a holster if its out the 4 rules of gun safety apply. No where in the 4 rules have I ever read you can treat a gun with a manual safety any different than one without. It is of course personal preference, whether you want manual safety or not, but I don't buy one is safer than the other they should be treated the same.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

> No where in the 4 rules have I ever read you can treat a gun with a manual safety any different than one without


I agree with everything you said, 
I might have a concern about the sweeping of , or checking the status of my safety during a draw of the firearm, no matter what manual condition I think it's been holstered in.

The glock eiminates that extra move .

But yet, I haven't read your 4 rules, I'm taking the quote out of context.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> I agree with everything you said,
> I might have a concern about the sweeping of , or checking the status of my safety during a draw of the firearm, no matter what manual condition I think it's been holstered in.
> 
> The glock eiminates that extra move .
> ...


Referring to the 4 basic rules of firearm safety.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*3. DON'T RELY ON YOUR GUN'S "SAFETY"*






Treat every gun as though it can fire at any time. The "safety" on any gun is a mechanical device which, like any such device, can become inoperable at the worst possible time. Besides, by mistake, the safety may be "off" when you think it is "on." The safety serves as a supplement to proper gun handling but cannot possibly serve as a substitute for common sense. You should never handle a gun carelessly and assume that the gun won't fire just because the "safety is on."

https://www.nssf.org/safety/rules-firearms-safety/


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

pic said:


> What was the trigger doing that needed fixin?


First it was like 2 pieces of coarse sand paper rubbing together, after polishing it wasn't much smoother also almost locked up. all new parts, no better. A lot better after the Glock armorer put parts in it from his gun. Still not a smooth trigger but a lot better.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I shoot my G23.4 with large backstrap. The gun is totally stock. I do not see anything wrong as it sits. One sees comments that the Glock smooths out with use. Here, that seems to be the case. I wouldn't feel very safe with a Glock with a 3 lbs trigger pull. That gun is made the was it is for a purpose. On a used Glock, I do backflips to get rid of aftermarket parts. YMMV My life may depend my G23.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Pistol Pete said:


> I think Gaston is a heck of a salesman.....................................................


I don't think Gaston has much to do with advertising. Most of the advertising is word of mouth.

Yes, it's ugly with bad ergonomics. All that but, it goes bang every time I pull the trigger. Most of my problems with Glock's are trigger finger related. My carry gun is a G23.4. It will remain so for the duration.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

Pistol Pete said:


> My G19 trigger was no good when new, polished, still bad, replaced the trigger, connector and the piece that holds the connector, no good, ghost connector, no good, finally took it to GT Dist. where I bought it, he fiddled a while then took parts out of his display and put them in my gun, it's a lot better but still not smooth. As I said, I think Gaston is a heck of a salesman.
> #9, I have had the safety turn off in my holster, was messed up from the factory, I replaced it.
> I'll carry a revolver or an FS92 with a 10LB pull without a safety but ain't gonna carrry a 1911 or a Glock with only a 4-1/2 to 5 lb pull without a manual safety. There's a reason they call it Glock Foot.


My Glocks have many thousands of rounds through them. I have been carrying one in 10mm for almost 30 years. I have never had a negligent discharge, because I keep my finger off of the trigger until my sights are on the target. If you are worried about Glock foot, might I suggest that you go back to gun safety training.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> My Glocks have many thousands of rounds through them. I have been carrying one in 10mm for almost 30 years. I have never had a negligent discharge, because I keep my finger off of the trigger until my sights are on the target. If you are worried about Glock foot, might I suggest that you go back to gun safety training.


I like my glocks, they fit me well. 
I trust them to fire every time. 
My own personal preference is unchambered, (Israeli style)
Part of my trust with the glock comes with the elimination of a critical human error. There are many errors owning a firearm that could arise. 
The finger or object off the trigger error is a tough one for me, many are ok with it, I'm not as a civilian carry. A law enforcement, service carry I would chamber a round.

Trying to Keep a finger or foreign object off the trigger raises the chances
Of an unwanted discharge. Murphy's law is always hanging around.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

pic said:


> I like my glocks, they fit me well.
> I trust them to fire every time.
> My own personal preference is unchambered, (Israeli style)
> Part of my trust with the glock comes with the elimination of a critical human error. There are many errors owning a firearm that could arise.
> ...


I started my Glock career as a Deputy Sheriff. I bought my first Glock in 10mm February of 1991 and we spent 10 years together on duty. My only times I had to fire it on duty were to dispatch injured animals. I live and work in a rural county, and had to put down everything from whitetail deer to a moose. I can say that whenever I holster my Glocks, I use 2 hands, to make sure the retention device or thumb break is clear of the trigger.
I always carry loaded chamber. Last week we had a mean bull that we had called the kill truck to come get. The butcher shot him in the head with his 30-30 and it went bad from there.he hit him with a second round, and the bull didn't seem to notice, other than get more pissed. He shortstroked the bolt and came up on an empty chamber for the 3rd round. I was to the side of the bull. I drew and started firing on the bull.i put 6 rounds of 10mm in the side of his head. He was still after the butcher. I moved my sights to the back of his skull, for a spine shot, that shut him off. The bull landed at 10 feet from the butcher. An empty chamber would have given the bull the time to get to him. I carry a loaded chamber for the same reason I put my seatbelt on before I put my truck in gear. In an emergency situation, there isn't time to put my seatbelt on before I crash.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> I started my Glock career as a Deputy Sheriff. I bought my first Glock in 10mm February of 1991 and we spent 10 years together on duty. My only times I had to fire it on duty were to dispatch injured animals. I live and work in a rural county, and had to put down everything from whitetail deer to a moose. I can say that whenever I holster my Glocks, I use 2 hands, to make sure the retention device or thumb break is clear of the trigger.
> I always carry loaded chamber. Last week we had a mean bull that we had called the kill truck to come get. The butcher shot him in the head with his 30-30 and it went bad from there.he hit him with a second round, and the bull didn't seem to notice, other than get more pissed. He shortstroked the bolt and came up on an empty chamber for the 3rd round. I was to the side of the bull. I drew and started firing on the bull.i put 6 rounds of 10mm in the side of his head. He was still after the butcher. I moved my sights to the back of his skull, for a spine shot, that shut him off. The bull landed at 10 feet from the butcher. An empty chamber would have given the bull the time to get to him. I carry a loaded chamber for the same reason I put my seatbelt on before I put my truck in gear. In an emergency situation, there isn't time to put my seatbelt on before I crash.


Would you pocket carry a g27 with a round chambered? 
Do you carry a chambered GLOCK while mowing the lawn ?
Do you carry a chambered GLOCK when throwing out the trash?

While I'm golfing I Conceal an unchambered GLOCK in my golf bag.
I'm just saying , there are many situations that justify chambered and unchambered in my 40 years of concealed carry experience.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> My Glocks have many thousands of rounds through them. I have been carrying one in 10mm for almost 30 years.* I have never had a negligent discharge*, because I keep my finger off of the trigger until my sights are on the target. If you are worried about Glock foot, might I suggest that you go back to gun safety training.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Something to read about your negligent discharge.

https://www.officer.com/tactical/fi...egligent-discharges-preventable-or-inevitable


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Myself, under no circumstances would I ever carry an unchambered weapon. Chances are that if you have to use a handgun for self defense it will be within a very short distance. That does not give you very much time to draw the weapon, rack the slide and then fire the gun. This does not even take into consideration the stress you'll be under and the possibility of fumbling and failing to chamber the first round. The last thing you'd ever want is for an assailant to get ahold of your gun and use it on you.

"If you can't fire your weapon when you need to because you have to spend too much time preparing the gun to fire, then your firearm can be more of a liability than a life-saver."--https://www.guns.com/news/2012/08/29/chambered-versus-unchambered


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> *Myself*, under no circumstances would I ever carry an unchambered weapon. Chances are that if you have to use a handgun for self defense it will be within a very short distance. That does not give you very much time to draw the weapon, rack the slide and then fire the gun. This does not even take into consideration the stress you'll be underand the possibility of fumbling and failing to chamber the first round. The last thing you'd ever want is for an assailant to get ahold of your gun and use it on you.
> 
> "If you can't fire your weapon when you need to because you have to spend too much time preparing the gun to fire, then your firearm can be more of a liability than a life-saver."--https://www.guns.com/news/2012/08/29/chambered-versus-unchambered


I'm glad you implied MYSELF and I in your personal preference.

Your mindset n skillset makes it mandatory you carry with a chambered round. Lol.

Des, not everyone has your mindset.
Do we throw h em in the deep water and see if they can swim??

But somebody I don't know, stay the f away from me.

Sweep that gun across my person loaded or unloaded, I'm in your face.
It's also not good advice to give to a newbie from day one.
They need to learn and develop up to that point


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Carried a Glock as My CC for about 13 or 14 years. Always carried chambered. Always carried with a rigid holster that covered the trigger guard. Carried while doing most daily tasks at some point. Running tot he store, doing yard work, clearing brush, scouting before hunting, in the woods while hunting, on the ATV, running my trap line (even though I had a .22 for dispatch of any live animals.). Fishing, camping.

However, I did always know I was one stressful return to the holster with an obstruction away from a possible unintended discharge. Moved to DA/SA and decocker pistols. 
What I liked about the Glock was the simplicity of the manual of arms. I never feared it going off while holstered, or unintentionally when drawing or coming onto target. It was how I practiced. The only thing that concerned me was return to holster. I know the danger can be mitigated. But felt I could further mitigate it with the action change to DA/SA. 
I still benefit from draw, point and shoot without having to manipulate any levers or switches. I have added peace Of mind of returning the action to a longer heavier pull with DA/SA and feeling the hammer or striker move in return to the holster.

My three prefered pistols for carry are now the Beretta Px4 compact, the CZ P07, and the Walther P99 AS. Each is close in size and weight to my Glock 19, reliable, accurate and simple. 

I still use the G19 as a barometer to measure other pistols by And I understand why they have such a loyal following.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Carried a Glock as My CC for about 13 or 14 years. Always carried chambered. Always carried with a rigid holster that covered the trigger guard. Carried while doing most daily tasks at some point. Running tot he store, doing yard work, clearing brush, scouting before hunting, in the woods while hunting, on the ATV, running my trap line (even though I had a .22 for dispatch of any live animals.). Fishing, camping.
> 
> However, I did always know I was one stressful return to the holster with an obstruction away from a possible unintended discharge. Moved to DA/SA and decocker pistols.
> What I liked about the Glock was the simplicity of the manual of arms. I never feared it going off while holstered, or unintentionally when drawing or coming onto target. It was how I practiced. The only thing that concerned me was return to holster. I know the danger can be mitigated. But felt I could further mitigate it with the action change to DA/SA.
> ...


I carry my da/sa handguns all chambered , the glock n similar I have my reservations 100% chambered


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I pocket carried a glock working construction all day long. 

Rolling around under heavy equipment, climbing ladders, hauling materials. 

Jumping on n off equipment. 

Downpours drenching me to the bone. Dust, etc. 

But I knew I could always cock that glock and it would fire if needed.

Carrying chambered would have been kinda risqué in That SITUATION.

Never say ALWAYS. 

GOLDWING made a good point that I would have to go back an re-read for the exact quote.
But it was solid. 
Anyone remember ?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Don’t know if Goldwing said it but I have heard “Never, Always and Perfect don’t exist in man made things”.

there are two incidents that keep me from carrying any firearm for defense without the chamber loaded and also contributes to my preference to not have a manual safety.
Once while deployed the Rules of engagement required us to keep a loaded magazine in a weapon, with the chamber empty and safety engaged. 
the one time I actually had to employ my sidearm, I was already in physical contact with someone. Trying to unholster, charge the weapon and operate the safety was quite difficult while grappling. Managed to do all three, and the attacker decided it was time to quit. Could have ended worse for me. This drove me toward a pistol with no manual safety (The Glock).

second incident happened to a friend. He was leaving a hotel to go find a restaurant to dine in. Walking through the parking lot he was attacked. Again, the attack began with physical contact as he was jumped by the attacker hiding behind a vehicle and tackling him on his strong side. He was immediately taken to ground. He went to draw his pistol and encountered problem one. Attacker was basically on his pistol. Manage to clear the 1911 commander from its holster, but the attacker had a partial grip 9n the handgun. He could not get the manual safety disengaged or establish a grip that deactivated his grip safety for what was probably only Several seconds. But during those seconds the attacker managed to slam his head a couple of times and then started biting his cheek. He finally got the pistol freed enough to fire two rounds. At least one hit the attacker in the hip. He was able to then kick the attacker off o& him, but the attacker ran away (.45 isn‘t magic after all). Police picked up th3 attacker about a half mile away. Both ended up,in the same ER. Buddy ended up with a lifetime reminder on his face in the shape of a human bite. Attacker got some surgery and likely walks with a limp. Friend also switched to appendix carry and a DA/SA pistol with no manual safety.

My friends incident set me toward appendix carry and appendix carry drove me toward DA/SA.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Don't know if Goldwing said it but I have heard "Never, Always and Perfect don't exist in man made things".
> 
> there are two incidents that keep me from carrying any firearm for defense without the chamber loaded and also contributes to my preference to not have a manual safety.
> Once while deployed the Rules of engagement required us to keep a loaded magazine in a weapon, with the chamber empty and safety engaged.
> ...


 A shitload of actual experiences or encounters will most likely start with a physical confrontation..You can't just shoot the bastard, lol

Appendix carry,,,,very strong position to defend against someone trying to strip your firearm. 
+1


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> A shitload of actual experiences or encounters will most likely start with a physical confrontation..You can't just shoot the bastard, lol


Correct. But they each illustrate, that when a firearm needs to be employed, time and opportunity to perform multiple manipulations may not be possible. Racking a slide, if your encounter begins at contact distance just no longer seems realistic to me For a defensive firearm. So if I can't employ it with one hand under Stress. I won't carry it.

But this is just me and how I settled on what I'm comfortable carrying.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

pic said:


> Would you pocket carry a g27 with a round chambered?
> Do you carry a chambered GLOCK while mowing the lawn ?
> Do you carry a chambered GLOCK when throwing out the trash?
> 
> ...


I always holster carry. I do not carry any handgun on my person that is not in at least a pocket sleeve. I would worry something may get into the action. If the gun is not on my person, I would not have a round chambered.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Correct. But they each illustrate, that when a firearm needs to be employed, time and opportunity to perform multiple manipulations may not be possible. Racking a slide, if your encounter begins at contact distance just no longer seems realistic to me *For a defensive firearm. So if I can't employ it with one hand under Stress. I won't carry it. *
> 
> But this is just me and how I settled on what I'm comfortable carrying.


*That's an excellent point.* I don't know? If you're gonna' carry a semi auto pistol with an empty chamber you might as well carry a brick. At least for me if I'm in a life or death situation all I want to do is draw and fire as quickly as I can whether it's two legged or four legged. If it's two legged I certainly do not want to risk my gun being wrestled away and used on me.

Unfortunately no one can ever plan on what type of situation they may find themselves in? Or who their potential assailant may be? Especially if they are all doped up devoid of reality. Not too mention that a lot of criminals are not afraid of guns. Some have been shot or shot at before, stabbed or beaten. It's all part of their territory. Some have an uncanny sense of whether their potential victim has the wherewithal to even shoot them.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

desertman said:


> *That's an excellent point.* I don't know? If you're gonna' carry a semi auto pistol with an empty chamber you might as well carry a brick. At least for me if I'm in a life or death situation all I want to do is draw and fire as quickly as I can whether it's two legged or four legged. If it's two legged I certainly do not want to risk my gun being wrestled away and used on me.
> 
> Unfortunately no one can ever plan on what type of situation they may find themselves in? Or who their potential assailant may be? Especially if they are all doped up devoid of reality. Not too mention that a lot of criminals are not afraid of guns. Some have been shot or shot at before, stabbed or beaten. It's all part of their territory. Some have an uncanny sense of whether their potential victim has the wherewithal to even shoot them.


I figure plan for what works in the worst case. It should still work in the best case. But the opposite is rarely true.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Atypical parking lot confrontation may just involve to much booze or an unintentional bump or conversation with the wrong woman. ( I might be a little to old for that nowadays, lol). 
He's not armed , but you are, and he's the aggressor. 
You better show flight, avoid or run from the situation. 
And if he catches me, that's his big mistake, lol.
Showing flight with in a convincing manner is critical.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Atypical parking lot confrontation may just involve to much booze or an unintentional bump or conversation with the wrong woman. ( I might be a little to old for that nowadays, lol).
> He's not armed , but you are, and he's the aggressor.
> You better show flight, avoid or run from the situation.
> And if he catches me, that's his big mistake, lol.
> Showing flight with in a convincing manner is critical.


like I stated. A worst case scenario for my friend. It was a full on tackle and the guy was gnawing on his face. Kind of aggressive, kind of a situation where a reasonable person may be in fear for their life.

the point was to illustrate that an empty chamber situation would have been no more help. The round in the aggressor, allowed the break in contact and ended the attack. So, in that regard the level of force applied achieved the goal of stopping the attack. it was ruled a justified shooting and no charges were filed.

yes the attacker was on drugs. Doesn't change the fact that if he slammed my friends head into the pavement a few more times that it was not deadly force vs deadly force.

I'm not telling anyone that they shouldn't carry with an empty chamber if that is what they wish to do. Just pointing out the reason I won't. If a Glock doesn't "feel" safe enough to carry in a persons personal daily activities, there is nothing wrong with saying "the Glock just doesn't work for me." Pretty much what I did, and then switched to DA/SA. I'm still not a Glock hater. I still own Glocks. I just don't carry them appendix carry, which is how I primarily carry now. In winter under a heavy coat I may put my 19 back into a 4 o'clock position OWB pancake holster, but it will have a round in the chamber.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> *Would you pocket carry a g27 with a round chambered?*
> Do you carry a chambered GLOCK while mowing the lawn ?
> Do you carry a chambered GLOCK when throwing out the trash?
> 
> ...


Indeed I do. I'm never without it.

When I pocket carry and re-holster the weapon I'll take the holster out of my pocket, place the gun in it and then place the holstered gun back in my pocket. Whenever I take the gun out of my pocket for an extended period of time or to clean it I'll take the holstered gun out of my pocket then remove the gun from its holster. Except of course if I have to draw the weapon.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Indeed I do. I'm never without it.
> 
> When I pocket carry and re-holster the weapon I'll take the holster out of my pocket, place the gun in it and then place the holstered gun back in my pocket. Whenever I take the gun out of my pocket for an extended period of time or to clean it I'll take the holstered gun out of my pocket then remove the gun from its holster. Except of course if I have to draw the weapon.


This question might be to private for the internet, ( Security question )
When you take the pocket gun out of its holster, do you unchamber the pistol (glock)
If you don't unchamber n unload? how do you secure the piece afterwards?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Safeties can be a nuisance, if your guns equipped with a manual safety, it's gotta be part of your routine when drawing to sweep the safety, whether you keep it in its on or off position.
Safeties can inadvertently be switched on or off. 

There's is one aspect of a safeties advantage I haven't heard about yet. 
If you lose possession of your handgun during a scuffle of some sort. 
That safety might just save your ass when that perp can't figure out how to fire that pistol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> This question might be to private for the internet, ( Security question )
> When you take the pocket gun out of its holster, do you unchamber the pistol (glock)
> If you don't unchamber n unload? how do you secure the piece afterwards?


No I don't unchamber the pistol, it's ready to go at all times. I just leave it in its pocket holster. But then again it's just my wife and I at home and there are no children around. As soon as I get up in the morning, and right after I shit, shower and shave. I'll put the gun and its holster right back in my pocket where it will stay until I go to bed at night.

For regular carry in either a belt or shoulder holster I'll just take the gun out of the holster put it in a secure place where I will have easy and quick access to it if woken up in the middle of the night to the sound of someone attempting to break in. During my waking hours I have my carry gun(s) on my person at all times. The rest are all locked up in my safe.

I don't want to get into the habit of having to constantly chamber and unchamber a round. I feel that it is an accident waiting to happen. I like to just load my carry gun(s) and just leave them the hell alone until I'm ready to fire or clean them. Not only that but after awhile the bullets will get set back more and more in their case. Which could lead to dangerously high pressures.

At any rate that's what works for me.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

pic said:


> Would you pocket carry a g27 with a round chambered?


I pocket carry a Glock 26 (close enough?) daily and have for several years.



pic said:


> Do you carry a chambered GLOCK while mowing the lawn ?
> Do you carry a chambered GLOCK when throwing out the trash


I have a chambered Glock on my person from the time I get dressed in the morning till the time I go to bed at night.



pic said:


> I'm just saying , there are many situations that justify chambered and unchambered in my 40 years of concealed carry experience.


*IMO *loading and unloading the chamber is more likely to lead to an unintended discharge than almost anything else you could do.

Load it and leave it

ETA: I do want to clarify that I use a pocket holster


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cypher said:


> I pocket carry a Glock 26 (close enough?) daily and have for several years.
> 
> I have a chambered Glock on my person from the time I get dressed in the morning till the time I go to bed at night.
> 
> ...


Great pocket piece.
Nice an light, I sometimes have to feel my pocket, it's so light.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Since the video in the opening post is gone it's really hard to know what this thread was even originally about


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cypher said:


> Since the video in the opening post is gone it's really hard to know what this thread was even originally about


It was a video from 2012 regarding some Marine and Army S.F. troops being able to choose Glock 19s over their (then) current side arms.

P.S. Around here, when there are more than about 30 posts on a thread, the subject devolves into something quite different than the OPs subject.

GW


----------

